# Event at CFB Borden



## Jake (10 Jun 2006)

CFB Borden is having an event on June 24-25th with displays and air shows for anyone in the Borden area who would like to attend. I saw a poster for it in the Future Shop window for it today.(I wasn't sure where to post this, if it's in the wrong spot feel free to move it)


----------



## dk (11 Jun 2006)

It's the Borden Armed Forces Day and Air Show.
More info at http://www.bordenafd.ca/


----------



## Jake (11 Jun 2006)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## PViddy (11 Jun 2006)

Hey, 

That's great thanks for the link.  Would anyone have any info about th Trenton airshow this year ? 

thanks,

PV


----------



## Oz_ (11 Jun 2006)

There is no airshow in Trenton this year.


----------



## PViddy (11 Jun 2006)

That's what i thought.

Thanks,

PV


----------



## JBP (11 Jun 2006)

Heck I would minding spending my day off up in Borden at this little fiasco but does anyone know apprx how long it takes to drive to Borden from St. Catharines/Niagara Falls??? I imagine about 3 hours or so???

Joe


----------



## JBP (11 Jun 2006)

PS Folks>

For those into Air Shows specifically, the Canadian International Airshow this year at CNE is having a F-22 Raptor!!! I myself got all giggly when I seen this and it confirms I will be going for sure... There are also many other awesome demonstration fighters there this year like F-16, F-15 and CF-18 and F/A-18 Superhornet!!!

This is going to be one heck of a show compare to usual. Strangely I didn't notice the Snowbirds on the line up and thier ALWAYS there?!?!? Anyone have any info on that??? Maybe I just missed them in the lineup whe I got all giggly about the F-22....  

Just think, 72,000lbs of static afterburner thrust blowing by you 1500ft away!!! THAT will wake your adrenaline glands up!

Anyone plan on going/want to setup a "meet and greet"??? I'm going Saturday Sept 3?... The first day of the show...


----------



## Conquistador (11 Jun 2006)

A Raptor, eh? I might take a look into the show, only problem for me would be getting there.


----------



## dk (11 Jun 2006)

R031 Pte Joe said:
			
		

> Heck I would minding spending my day off up in Borden at this little fiasco but does anyone know apprx how long it takes to drive to Borden from St. Catharines/Niagara Falls??? I imagine about 3 hours or so???
> 
> Joe




It's 217 KM (about 3 hours)  
Google Maps
http://maps.google.ca/maps?daddr=Niagara+Falls,+ON+%4043.083852,-79.099960&saddr=borden,+ontario&f=li&hl=en&cid=&om=1


----------



## George Wallace (11 Jun 2006)

dk said:
			
		

> It's 217 KM (about 3 hours)
> Google Maps
> http://maps.google.ca/maps?daddr=Niagara+Falls,+ON+%4043.083852,-79.099960&saddr=borden,+ontario&f=li&hl=en&cid=&om=1



Or that new standard of travel distance/time measurement being adopted in Canada - Three Large Double Doubles.


----------



## SoF (13 Jun 2006)

Cool; I'll be arriving in Borden around that time for basic. I doubt I'll be able to attend though.


----------



## pteosborne (13 Jun 2006)

I'll be there, attendance is mandatory!   
might be fun anyway though.


----------



## TMM (13 Jun 2006)

Thanks Jake! For the record, the Snowbirds are 5th on the list:

http://www.cias.org/lineup.html

Hopefully I can convince Mr. TMM and TMM jr. this is worth the drive up for our anniversary!


----------



## Jake (13 Jun 2006)

Happy Anniversary! I'll be going to Borden too.


----------



## PViddy (14 Jun 2006)

Awesome, The CNE show is always good.  I'll be there.

PV


----------



## Thompson_JM (14 Jun 2006)

Im in borden on my 5's right now.

I should give it a go, looks like fun.

cheers
 - Josh


----------



## SierraAir (14 Jun 2006)

I'll be working the Tutor display... See you there!


----------



## foerestedwarrior (14 Jun 2006)

I have to work down in black down. Aslong as nothing breaks, I might make the long trip(range road is closed for the air show, so you have to go through angus) up top.


----------



## civvy3840 (19 Jun 2006)

Looks like I'm going with my friend Petra. Should be fun...maybe I'll see some of you guys there.


----------



## Thompson_JM (20 Jun 2006)

foerestedwarrior said:
			
		

> I have to work down in black down. Aslong as nothing breaks, I might make the long trip(range road is closed for the air show, so you have to go through angus) up top.




Ouch, I drove through there the other night. and got connaught flashbacks...  i hope you have a car!

anywho, back on topic...


----------



## foerestedwarrior (20 Jun 2006)

Cpl Thompson said:
			
		

> Ouch, I drove through there the other night. and got connaught flashbacks...  i hope you have a car!
> 
> anywho, back on topic...



Well luckily its only for the weekend....

They have been running up and down the runways with streetcleaners to make it all fancy for the weekend. Its kinda annoying, all I can hear in my office is them funning back and forth.


----------



## vanislerev (20 Jun 2006)

ill be working there somewhere for PRETC, as long as i get a view of whats going on in the air ill be happy, nothing rivals a fighterjet at full throttle >


----------



## TMM (20 Jun 2006)

Any good places to stay for the weekend?(and I don't mean the shacks!)


----------



## Jake (20 Jun 2006)

Barrie is about 20 minutes away from Borden and there are lots of hotels here.


----------



## TMM (20 Jun 2006)

D'oh. For some reason I had Meaford on the brain which I recall being in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Journeyman (20 Jun 2006)

TMM said:
			
		

> D'oh. For some reason I had *Meaford* on the brain which I recall being *in the middle of nowhere*.



Meaford is actually on the shore of nowhere   

(unfortunately, that weekend also coincides with a Harley & BBQ Rib weekend in Gananoque. I'll miss Borden  ;D  )


----------



## Koenigsegg (20 Jun 2006)

There is at least one Bed and Breakfast in Midhurst, which just beyond Barrie to the north.
That is if you would prefer a more homey place to stay, that will also shave about 1 or 2 minutes off the commute to Borden.


----------



## Yrys (21 Jun 2006)

Well, that week-end also happen to be the one of the 
Saint-Jean-Baptiste (24th June).  ;D

add: and of the Grand prix of Canada (22,23, 24 of June)


----------



## foerestedwarrior (21 Jun 2006)

Well there is always the booming metropolis of Angus, or even Alliston. They are about 5 and 10 minutes out of Borden. I know forsure there are some motels in Angus, though I am not forsure about Alliston.


----------



## Jake (21 Jun 2006)

If Angus has a hotel then Alliston has got to have one. Not much to do in Alliston or Angus if you plan on having a night out or something while you're in town. Barrie is good for that (If you like bars, the movies or restaurants).


----------



## TMM (22 Jun 2006)

Thanks for the info. Turns out we've decided not to stay the night and will just drive up from TO, seeing how Mr. TMM is on days now.


----------



## Garbageman (22 Jun 2006)

There is a rather large professional go-kart race happening in Barrie on the same weekend.  It's down by the water, and is going on both Saturday and Sunday, with FREE admission.

Just a little FYI if anyone feels like visiting the beautiful shores of Kempenfelt Bay before/after the air show.

Also, re: accommodation in Aliston - check out the Red Pine Hotel (smaller, but has a nice indoor pool), or the rather large and extravagant Nottawasaga Inn, both of which are on Highway 89.

Barrie has 2 Comfort Inns, 2 Travelodges, 2 Holiday Inns, a Best Western and a Howard Johnson (HoJo NOT recommended!).


----------



## foerestedwarrior (23 Jun 2006)

Well the base is all geared up for it. Lots of stuff driving all around my office(on the airfield). Lots of LAV's, M113, Leopard(x1), some old jeeps, a couple HL's, a ton of MOD tentage.......looks like fun. Dont worry anyone that is comming up that doesnt know the base real well. There is alot of signs to direct you to parking.


----------

